

Facebook could kill Google by 2012 says Analyst - collistaeed
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-facebook-could-kill-google-analyst-2009-3

======
duskwuff
"Ross Sandler of RBC has done what every good analyst should do, which is say
something interesting." What he has not done well, however, is analyze his
data contextually. Just because Google and Facebook are both popular web sites
does not mean that they're in a competitive relationship.

------
redhex
I do not go facebook to look for coding samples or help with code errors.

Likewise I do not make friends on Google, but I do google for long lost
friends.

And for facebook to kill Google? How do you kill one that have no life?

------
Rod
I never met anyone who said "I want to be an analyst when I go up". Let's face
it: forecasting one quarter ahead is already hard. Predicting where we will be
in 3 years is _voodoo_ magic. This article looks like linkbait to me. Just my
0.02 USD.

